# HAPPY 2019 TO AN ABSOLUTELY AMAZING GROUP OF MEMBERS!!!



## hot.chillie35 (31/12/18)

_Wishing all forum members and their families a very Happy New Year with the hope that you will have many blessings in the year to come. Out with the old, in with the new. May you be happy the whole year through. Counting my blessings and wishing you a whole lot more. Our Nights will be dark but days will be light, wish your life to be always bright. Let us look back at the past year with the warmest of memories. Let the old year end and the New Year begin with the warmest of aspirations. One more year loaded with sweet recollections and cheerful times has passed. You have made my year exceptionally uncommon and I wish this continuous for a long time to come. With you all around, each minute is a unique event for me. I wish you all to have a year as incredible as you all are._​
_*A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR  TO YOU ALL MWAH*_

*


*​

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (31/12/18)

hot.chillie35 said:


> _Wishing all forum members and their families a very Happy New Year with the hope that you will have many blessings in the year to come. Out with the old, in with the new. May you be happy the whole year through. Counting my blessings and wishing you a whole lot more. Our Nights will be dark but days will be light, wish your life to be always bright. Let us look back at the past year with the warmest of memories. Let the old year end and the New Year begin with the warmest of aspirations. One more year loaded with sweet recollections and cheerful times has passed. You have made my year exceptionally uncommon and I wish this continuous for a long time to come. With you all around, each minute is a unique event for me. I wish you all to have a year as incredible as you all are._​
> _*A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR  TO YOU ALL MWAH*_
> 
> *
> ...



What she said☆

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (31/12/18)

I've been around for a year and it's been great.
Had a few ups and downs in that time ,but my wishes are the same for everyone.health,wealth and prosperity to all for the year ahead.
Happy New Year All!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (31/12/18)

Happy New Year everyone!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Viper_SA (31/12/18)

Since it seems like this thread has more life than the one I created this morning; I'd like to wish everyone all the best for 2019. May all your dreams come true
Viper, out!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (31/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Since it seems like this thread has more life than the one I created this morning; I'd like to wish everyone all the best for 2019. May all your dreams come true
> Viper, out!


You too bro!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (31/12/18)

Happy new year to all you amazing people... I believe 2019 will be a great one

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (31/12/18)

hot.chillie35 said:


> _Wishing all forum members and their families a very Happy New Year with the hope that you will have many blessings in the year to come. Out with the old, in with the new. May you be happy the whole year through. Counting my blessings and wishing you a whole lot more. Our Nights will be dark but days will be light, wish your life to be always bright. Let us look back at the past year with the warmest of memories. Let the old year end and the New Year begin with the warmest of aspirations. One more year loaded with sweet recollections and cheerful times has passed. You have made my year exceptionally uncommon and I wish this continuous for a long time to come. With you all around, each minute is a unique event for me. I wish you all to have a year as incredible as you all are._​
> _*A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR  TO YOU ALL MWAH*_
> 
> *
> ...



Thank you @hot.chillie35 
And to you too! And thanks for all your contributions and posts (and jokes) on the forum!

May 2019 be a great year 
I hope that each and every member has a prosperous year and enjoys their vaping journey!
And stays off the stinkies, of course!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (31/12/18)

Happy new year to everyone, and a special new year's wish to Constand Bester as I know he will like this comment

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/18)

The list is too long , I wish to wish all of you amazing ,funny , grumpy ,sweet ,helpful ,kind ,generous and friendly [tick applicable] mods ,admins ,vendors and members an awesome 2019 , it has been an eventful year for me with a lot of heartache but I became a better person through it all and Eciggsa was there for me all the way .May our mutual journey be long and pleasant , best for the new year !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> The list is too long , I wish to wish all of you amazing ,funny , grumpy ,sweet ,helpful ,kind ,generous and friendly [tick applicable] mods ,admins ,vendors and members an awesome 2019 , it has been an eventful year for me with a lot of heartache but I became a better person through it all and Eciggsa was there for me all the way .May our mutual journey be long and pleasant , best for the new year !



Thank you kindly @ARYANTO 
And to you too. May 2019 be great for you.
Thanks for all your contributions and dedication here - and for all the jokes.
I hope you have played enough with the new tank so the jokes can resume in full force

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (31/12/18)

Happy New Year everyone, have a good one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (31/12/18)

What is there to say but this: May all your dreams come true and all your nightmares fade away.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (31/12/18)

The best place to be!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Carnival (31/12/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 154919
> 
> 
> The best place to be!!



Couldn’t agree with you more!! Absolutely the best place to be.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (31/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 154919
> 
> 
> The best place to be!!


It is pxssing down in Jozi and I am so glad , my dogs and cats are safe for now at least from the noise and chaos that normally ensures.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## jm10 (31/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/12/18)

Happy new year everyone, may everyone’s most heartfelt wishes come true in 2019.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Happy new year everyone, may everyone’s most heartfelt wishes come true in 2019.


Meneer mag 2019 Baie goed wees vir jou en die familie , dankie vir jou vriendskap. A

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bender (31/12/18)

Happy new year to all and may you be blessed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/1/19)

Its official. Happy new year all!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Its official. Happy new year all!


and same to you JOE !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst (1/1/19)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (1/1/19)

happy new year

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (1/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> It is pxssing down in Jozi and I am so glad , my dogs and cats are safe for now at least from the noise and chaos that normally ensures.



@ARYANTO I was also hoping for rain here, to prevent idiots from letting off fireworks on the beach. Some people have noodles for brains.

Towns along the Garden Route (Wilderness, George, Knysna etc) have apparently banned fireworks altogether. Well done to them! Our Municipality turns a deaf ear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (1/1/19)

@ARYANTO None of my pics/images have disappeared, as far as I know. Howcome? Have yours?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (1/1/19)

Yeah. I'm starting to like some of the people here.

Happy 2019.



















....hehehehe

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (1/1/19)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------

